# Â£2.5K For A Spaceview?



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I've wanted a Bulova Accutron Spaceview for quite some time, and as I was scanning through the latest listings from yesterday I came across this...item 280828561867...the anniversary model at Â£2.5K.  I think I'll just hang around for an old one!
​


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

For that price it must have actually been in space...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> For that price it must have actually been in space...


...and that's not regular space but actual Star Trek Space!!


----------



## Top Cat (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes that is not appealing at all. I'd get the old for sure.


----------

